# Subversion 1.5 in Ubuntu 10.04 nutzen



## ifconfig (5. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

wie kann ich denn in Ubuntu 10.04 das alte Subversion 1.5 installieren? Der Paketmanager bietet nur die Version 1.6 an.
Auch für Windows kann ich nirgends Downloads für die 1.5er Version von Subversion finden, wie komm ich an die ran?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## TheDarkRose (5. Mai 2012)

Warum brauchst du eine alte Version?


----------



## ifconfig (5. Mai 2012)

ich versuche gerade einen Subversionserver einzurichten, ich benutze Subclipse, in Subclipse kann ich wählen ob ich mit diesem JavaHL oder ohne arbeiten will. Mit JavaHL brauche ich Subversion 1.6 oder 1.7. Ohne JAvaHL brauch ich Subversion 1.5. Ich hab Ein paar Tutorials zum Einrichten von Subversion durchgemacht, aber immer kam der Fehler beim Versuch mich mit dem Repo zu connecten: "Could not open the requested SVN filesystem". Dann hab ich mal bisschen nach dieser Fehlermeldung gegoogelt, und da wurde immer wieder gesagt, dass die Ursache sein könnte, dass der Apache2-Server eine andere Subversion-Version braucht, etwa die 1.5er. Dann hab ich mal geschaut, was für eine Subversion ich installiert habe, und dann hab ich halt gesehen, dass bei mir die 1.6er installiert ist. Darum versuche ich nun das 1.5er zu installieren. Kennst du ein funktionierendes Tutorial wo erklärt wird, wie man Ubuntu+Subversion+Eclipse mit Subversive zum Laufen bringt? Man kann ja bei der Subversive URL-Angabe des Repositories entweder http://... oder svn://... angeben, oder? braucht man für beide den Apachen? also auch für die svn://... url? 
dieses Tut hab ich als erstes vergeblich probiert: Subversion ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de 

und dieser Problemlösungsversuch hat bei mir nicht funktioniert: Subversion: Could not open the requested SVN filesystem ? Netzwerke, Server ? Forum ? ubuntuusers.de


----------



## TheDarkRose (5. Mai 2012)

Nein, der Apache der durch die Paketverwaltung installiert ist, kann auch mit der SVN Version aus der Paketverwaltung umgehen. Btw. hat liefert Eclipse offiziell Subversive als SVN-Plugin mit.

Hier ein Tut von mir, wie man ein SVN Repo über HTTP mit Apache ausliefert: userdokus:svn_repo_apache [Carrot Wiki]


----------



## ifconfig (5. Mai 2012)

danke für den Link, ich werds testen und dann bescheid geben.


----------

